# Avian Vet/Boarding in Orange County CA



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello, friends. I wondered is any members in the Orange County CA area can recommend a good avian vet who might also board pets for short periods of time (would be for when I have to travel for business). Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Derrick,

Have you checked our resource?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1

You might try giving our adminsitrator a call and see if she has any references.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

dekebrent said:


> Hello, friends. I wondered is any members in the Orange County CA area can recommend a good avian vet who might also board pets for short periods of time (would be for when I have to travel for business). Thanks.


Hi Derrick,
What kind of pet do you have?


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Skyeking & PiF -- Thanks for the responses. I will check the resource link and the list for pigeon-friendly vets in the area. PiF -- I have a pair of pigeons that I have had for about seven years.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Reference*

I would recommend contacting the administrator and asking for a reference or check the internet.


----------

